# Looking for 24 Shallowsport with a Yamaha



## hdelapaz (Aug 13, 2005)

Any semi used 24 sport Shallowsport with a Yamaha enging. Cash on Hand if we can agree on price, Please send pics to 956-746-1616 Henry


----------

